# Zugriff auf einen fremden Monitor im lan



## Alex (18. Dez 2003)

Hi,

ich möchte ein Programm schreiben mit dem ich mir im lan
den Monitor eines fremden Rechners anzeigen lassen und
im besten falle auch auf die Tastatur / Maus des Rechners
zugreifen kann.
Leider habe ich bis jetzt kein Beispiel gefunden wie man
das am besten machen kann.
Hat jemand von euch sowas schon mal gemacht oder ne
idee wo ich ein Beispiel für sowas herbekommen könnte?

Vielen dank im voraus

Alex


----------



## Ein User (13. Jan 2004)

Das ist jetzt 'n Scherz, oder? Du hörst Dich Deiner Fragestellung 
nach nicht gerade an wie einer, der sowas hinbekommt. Ist
nicht böse gemeint, aber für sowas bräuchte ich mindestens 2 Jahre.

Abgesehen davon ist Java für solche Hardware-Schweinereien 
nicht geeignet. Da brauchste schon eher C++.

Wenn's Dir nur darum geht, einen Rechner zu remoten, dann 
benutze PC Anywhere oder eine Windoof-Terminal-Emulation.

Dies setzt jedoch eine Installation eines Clients auf dem ent-
sprechenden Rechner voraus.

Ein User


----------



## AlArenal (13. Jan 2004)

Warum wollen immer alle das Rad neu erfinden?

Nimm VNC und fertig, damit kannste auch noch auf nen Amiga zugreifen, wenn du Bock hast.

P.S.:

Von VNC gibt es auch eine Java-Applet-Client-Version....


----------



## Alex (15. Jan 2004)

Hi AlArenal,

danke für den Tipp. Ich habe VNC ausprobiert und
es ist genau das was ich haben wollte.

Gruß

Alex


----------

